

House Vote 412 - Rejects Limits on N.S.A. Data Collection - josephscott
http://politics.nytimes.com/congress/votes/113/house/1/412

======
ecubed
I'm curious what else was going on in this bill? Was it solely a bill limiting
NSA data collection, or was it another one of those where NSA data collection
is the headline item, then inside it is alot of other junk.

~~~
davidhollander
The vote was over whether to add the following ammendment to the DoD
appropriations bill:

> _None of the funds made available by this Act may be used to execute a
> Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court order pursuant to section 501 of the
> Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act of 1978 (50 U.S.C. 1861) that does not
> include the following sentence: ‘‘This Order limits the collection of any
> tangible things (including telephone numbers dialed, telephone numbers of
> incoming calls, and the duration of calls) that may be authorized to be
> collected pursuant to this Order to those tangible things that pertain to a
> person who is the subject of an investigation described in section 501 of
> the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act of 1978 (50 U.S.C. 1861)._

[http://amendments-
rules.house.gov/amendments/AMASH_018_xml27...](http://amendments-
rules.house.gov/amendments/AMASH_018_xml2718131717181718.pdf)

The ammendment's author (Justin Amash) discusses what this means here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIqJcQR0im8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIqJcQR0im8)

------
swang
No: Nancy Pelosi: D CA-12 - San Francisco :facepalm:

Edit: At least M. Honda who is the Congressman for Silicon Valley voted Yes.

------
XEKEP
I can't recall any other issue, splitting the House orthogonal to party lines.

------
purephase
In all honesty, for all the freedom-related speech in the US and the so-called
constitutionally protected rights against government corruption and abuse, I'm
shocked that Americans are not in the streets rioting right now.

~~~
rayiner
Americans are a very order-loving people. It's hard to get them to riot or
protest about anything, much less something like NSA surveillance that has no
visible negative impact to the ordinary person.

~~~
purephase
These "order-loving people" are the same ones that buy-out all ammunition when
a vague proposal is put forward to improve gun registration... I'm not sure
how to reconcile these positions at all.

~~~
CamperBob2
_I 'm not sure how to reconcile these positions at all._

It may help if you understand that these people don't trust the government to
keep order. It's not wild-eyed anarchists who are buying that ammo.

~~~
purephase
It's more that the groundswell of support for the 2nd amendment, even going to
far to stockpile in lieu of any possible changes, should apply equally to
other amendments. Particularly ones that are as important as the fourth.

Sure, there were some protests on Independence Day and I applaud the efforts
of those involved, but it seems like regular Americans are largely either
unaware or just don't care about it at all.

~~~
rayiner
America has a deep gun culture, and they have a deep "your home is your
castle" culture. That's what the 2nd and the 4th mean to your typical
American, and that's what they care about. The extension of that to "your
Google Drive is your castle" is too abstract and theoretical. People largely
don't care about non-visible impingements on their liberties (and arguably are
justified in doing so). It's kind of a "what's the sound of one hand clapping"
thing.

The 4th amendment is alive and well in America, at least as far as your
typical white American voter is concerned. The most egregious violations
happen to inner city minorities, who are so segregated from the rest of the
population that the mainstream voter has probably never even met a black youth
who has been stopped and frisked for no reason. And while you hear about no-
knock warrant disasters in white neighborhoods, but it's extremely sporadic,
to the point where your typical person probably can't say they know someone
personally that it has happened to. And if you don't read the outrage blogs,
you probably have never even heard of it. My parents have no idea what a "no-
knock" warrant is. It just doesn't happen in their upscale Republican suburb.

But gun registration and licensing chaffes everyone. Even your most
upstanding, law-abiding white American has to submit to a background check
like some sort of criminal, and that makes people mad.

